# 61883.sys error message



## gatorstew (Mar 5, 2002)

When I try to connect my Sony TRV-340 digital camcorder to my computer [Windows ME] - using my firewire - I get an error
msg "61883.sys not found". I have called: Compaq, Sony and Microsoft - they each say it's the other's problem. It seems to be a driver issue...has anyone else had this problem? TIA....


----------



## Davey7549 (Feb 28, 2001)

Gatorstew
Welcome to TSG!
Did some research on 61883.sys since it is one I have not heard of before. Found this in the news groups which may help you end the finger pointing. Unfortunatly I have not found out much about the program except that Sony Camcorders are involved if you see two links marked Sony. 
Also found Two articles from MS listing problem with Camcorders which reference the 61883.sys program.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
When the Camcorder is turned on while connected with IEEE1394 cable the following items shall appear on the Device Manager report:
2. 61883 Class Bus Device;
click Properties button:
2.1 General tab:
Device Type: 61883 Device Class;
Manufacturer: Microsoft;
Hardware Version: not available.
Status: This device is working properly.
2.2 Driver tab:
Driver Provider Microsoft;
Driver Date 6/8/2000;
Digital Signer: Microsoft Consumer Windows Publisher;
click Driver File Details button:
61883.sys 4.90.3000.1;
VMM32.vxd;
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Sony Camcorder problem others have reported in newsgroups
http://groups.google.com/[email protected]&rnum=9

http://groups.google.com/groups?q=6...l=en&selm=#[email protected]&rnum=6

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Microsoft articles Talking about 61883.sys as thier file. See it listed 3/4 way down.
http://support.microsoft.com/search/preview.aspx?scid=kb;en-us;Q252185

And another
http://support.microsoft.com/search/preview.aspx?scid=kb;en-us;Q271464
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

I am not being much of a help I know but that is all I can find in reference to it. Hope it helps a bit.
Dave


----------

